# Hey Everyone, I Married a Hooker



## MarriedAHooker

Wish me luck!

She was 'only doing it to pay off her debts'~~


----------



## Andy1001

MarriedAHooker said:


> Wish me luck!
> 
> She was 'only doing it to pay off her debts'~~


How much did she owe and did she tell you before the wedding.


----------



## xMadame

So?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarriedAHooker

xMadame said:


> So?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dunno, it's going good so far, except we both seem kinda BPD


----------



## MarriedAHooker

Andy1001 said:


> How much did she owe and did she tell you before the wedding.


haha well I saw in her diary one day that she wanted someone to 'take care of her' , who knows when she wrote it tho :crying:


----------



## Middle of Everything

:toast:


----------



## Young at Heart

MarriedAHooker said:


> Wish me luck!
> 
> She was 'only doing it to pay off her debts'~~


I am going to assume that this is a no troll zone.

GOOD LUCK, you will likely need it.

Depending on the culture you and she were raised in, the country you and she are living in this might or might not be a big deal. 

For most of us, it would be a huge negative deal. But that is all up to you. To me it would be a marriage killer. Before marriage if it was to pay off college tuition, I would not like it, but depending on circumstances it might or might not be a deal killer. But it sounds like she has started it after marriage, which is not a great idea, especially if you were not consulted about the whole thing well in advance.

My advice is make sure she gets tested for STD's regularly, have yourself tested. Make sure you and she practice "safer sex" (at least as safe as it can be). Make sure she is safe from physical abuse and exploitation. If it is not illegal where you are, make sure she has the phone number of a good attorney. Make sure she doesn't get attracted to the lifestyle and make sure she exits the profession as quickly as possible. 

There are lots of women out there who are wives and mothers who are sex workers. Some sex workers are more G-rated than others, but they usually aren't called "hookers" the are called, web cam girls, bikini baristas, dancers. In some countries like Germany being a prostitute is a profession. In other Countries like Spain, there is social stigma, but it is all over the place. 

Outside of wanting us to wish you luck, how do you feel about this? 

Would you rather take a second part time job to help pay down her debt? Would you rather your hooker wife find a more G-rated or R-rated line of work?

This is really between you and her. It probably isn't good for your marriage, but it is between you and her. Talk to her about this and if it bothers you explain what bothers you and set some boundaries.

Again, Good Luck.


----------



## TAMAT

MAH,

If you are for real, why did you marry a hooker.

I've never been with one, but it seems like a really unappealing choice. 

One study from 1989 noted

*A team of gynecologists took pap smears from 130 prostitutes. Between 25% and 40%, depending on the city they lived in, had HPV, and among these there was a high incidence of different grades of precancerous tumors.*

Tamat


----------



## MarriedAHooker

TAMAT said:


> MAH,
> 
> If you are for real, why did you marry a hooker.
> 
> I've never been with one, but it seems like a really unappealing choice.
> 
> One study from 1989 noted
> 
> *A team of gynecologists took pap smears from 130 prostitutes. Between 25% and 40%, depending on the city they lived in, had HPV, and among these there was a high incidence of different grades of precancerous tumors.*
> 
> Tamat





TAMAT said:


> MAH,
> 
> If you are for real, why did you marry a hooker.
> 
> I've never been with one, but it seems like a really unappealing choice.
> 
> One study from 1989 noted
> 
> *A team of gynecologists took pap smears from 130 prostitutes. Between 25% and 40%, depending on the city they lived in, had HPV, and among these there was a high incidence of different grades of precancerous tumors.*
> 
> Tamat


So, less than the average American? 000

About 50 percent of sexually active men and women acquire genital HPV infection at some point in their lives. By age 50, at least 80 percent of women will have acquired genital HPV infection.


pbs dot org/now/shows/308/hpv-facts.html


----------



## MarriedAHooker

Young at Heart said:


> I am going to assume that this is a no troll zone.
> 
> GOOD LUCK, you will likely need it.
> 
> Depending on the culture you and she were raised in, the country you and she are living in this might or might not be a big deal.
> 
> For most of us, it would be a huge negative deal. But that is all up to you. To me it would be a marriage killer. Before marriage if it was to pay off college tuition, I would not like it, but depending on circumstances it might or might not be a deal killer. But it sounds like she has started it after marriage, which is not a great idea, especially if you were not consulted about the whole thing well in advance.
> 
> My advice is make sure she gets tested for STD's regularly, have yourself tested. Make sure you and she practice "safer sex" (at least as safe as it can be). Make sure she is safe from physical abuse and exploitation. If it is not illegal where you are, make sure she has the phone number of a good attorney. Make sure she doesn't get attracted to the lifestyle and make sure she exits the profession as quickly as possible.
> 
> There are lots of women out there who are wives and mothers who are sex workers. Some sex workers are more G-rated than others, but they usually aren't called "hookers" the are called, web cam girls, bikini baristas, dancers. In some countries like Germany being a prostitute is a profession. In other Countries like Spain, there is social stigma, but it is all over the place.
> 
> Outside of wanting us to wish you luck, how do you feel about this?
> 
> Would you rather take a second part time job to help pay down her debt? Would you rather your hooker wife find a more G-rated or R-rated line of work?
> 
> This is really between you and her. It probably isn't good for your marriage, but it is between you and her. Talk to her about this and if it bothers you explain what bothers you and set some boundaries.
> 
> Again, Good Luck.


She's not a hooker anymore! It drove me crazy when we were dating tho.. but she earned a months salary for her education level in 1 night..


----------



## UnicornCupcake

Some men are just drawn to hookers. And every woman (hell, every person) hooker or not wants someone to take care of them... Someone to rely on... It doesn't mean having that mentality makes her a free loader.

If you're happy, **** it. I know a few couples in this dynamic and they work pretty well, lol. THey both have their roles and it works. SHe knows what she wants (stability, not love) and he wants sex, a hot wife, and apple pie. It doens't have to be a bad set up.


----------



## honcho

MarriedAHooker said:


> She's not a hooker anymore! It drove me crazy when we were dating tho.. but she earned a months salary for her education level in 1 night..


And that's the trap...the money. One night or a full time job with bosses, headaches etc etc. The lure of "easy cash" almost always sucks them back into it. Your riding the double edge sword on it too because she was doing it while you were dating. You've already allowed the lifestyle into your life, are you going to divorce if she does it again.


----------



## Young at Heart

MarriedAHooker said:


> She's not a hooker anymore! It drove me crazy when we were dating tho.. but she earned a months salary for her education level in 1 night..


Ah, so you knew what you were getting into when you married her! 

*So outside of wishing you luck, what is your interest in TAM?* 

Welcome.

For many of us it is either asking for advice, feedback on relationship issues/problems. For others of us who were in broken marriages and were helped by talking things out, we have a desire to give back in the spirit of those that helped us. 

I suspect a few also view this as a tame version of the Jerry Springer show or a soap opera and like the entertainment factor.


----------



## MarriedAHooker

honcho said:


> And that's the trap...the money. One night or a full time job with bosses, headaches etc etc. The lure of "easy cash" almost always sucks them back into it. Your riding the double edge sword on it too because she was doing it while you were dating. You've already allowed the lifestyle into your life, are you going to divorce if she does it again.


She's not interested in doing it again, at all. She mostly hated it heh.


----------



## MarriedAHooker

UnicornCupcake said:


> Some men are just drawn to hookers. And every woman (hell, every person) hooker or not wants someone to take care of them... Someone to rely on... It doesn't mean having that mentality makes her a free loader.
> 
> If you're happy, **** it. I know a few couples in this dynamic and they work pretty well, lol. THey both have their roles and it works. SHe knows what she wants (stability, not love) and he wants sex, a hot wife, and apple pie. It doens't have to be a bad set up.


Yea honestly I think that's a spot-on analysis. And I was pretty close to rock bottom myself when she scooped me up, although we are pretty similar personality wise.


----------



## MarriedAHooker

Young at Heart said:


> Ah, so you knew what you were getting into when you married her!
> 
> *So outside of wishing you luck, what is your interest in TAM?*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> For many of us it is either asking for advice, feedback on relationship issues/problems. For others of us who were in broken marriages and were helped by talking things out, we have a desire to give back in the spirit of those that helped us.
> 
> I suspect a few also view this as a tame version of the Jerry Springer show or a soap opera and like the entertainment factor.


Lately i've been pretty upset cuz she decided on our new apartment without consulting me, and she's been upset cuz I blame everything on her, but we're doing OK.

I'm trying to avoid getting to the 'broken marriage' part and keep mine healthy and I like reading all this stuff!


----------



## chillymorn69

is the sex good? 

or does she hate it because of her choice to be a hooker?


----------



## chillymorn69

I just had to ask!


----------



## MarriedAHooker

chillymorn69 said:


> is the sex good?
> 
> or does she hate it because of her choice to be a hooker?


Honestly I feel like i'm a "customer" sometimes and she's just going through the motions!! 

Which is probably somewhat accurate.

Dunno, it's good so far!


----------



## Young at Heart

One of the more interesting things I read along time ago was about a pastor in Las Vegas who use to go out on the strip and try to help young women get out of prostitution. 

When asked about the thing that he wished he could have done differently, said that early in his outreach, he worked at befriending a couple of prostitutes by finding them a place to live and jobs. They wanted to thank him, but the only way they knew how to interact with a man (the only thing they thought they had to offer to a man) was their body and to have sex with him. The pastor was married and the two women scared him to the point that he ran and rebuffed their outreach. 

Years later, he said he would have thanked them for their offer but explained that he couldn't accept it and explain to them how they could show their appreciation in a different way that he could accept.

I am sure the IMH's wife was not in the business long enough to cloud all her ways of interacting with him.


----------

